# Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben



## domainmike (8. August 2005)

Hallo Leute.

Da bei mir - wie woanders sicher auch - mal wieder eine extreme Wollhandkrabbenplage herrscht und sie mir jeden Boilie innerhalb einer Stunde vom Haken holen (auch 30 mm-Bomben!!), bin ich am experimentieren, wie man künstliche Boilies so herstellen kann, dass der Karpfen sie trotzdem nimmt und Wollhandkrabben in die Röhre schauen  #q 

Habe jetzt aus einem Bastelladen 20 mm- Holzkugeln besorgt, sie am Haar fixiert und lege sie bis zum Angeln ständig in diverse Dips. Da meine Versuchsreihe erst zwei Tage läuft und ich bis jetzt nur eine Brasse und einige Fehlbisse auf die Holzboilies hatte, kann ich noch nicht genau beurteilen, wie brauchbar sie langfristig sind. Werde aber jede Nacht meine Angeln im Wasser lassen und mal berichten, was sich tut (Ich wohne am Wasser).

Habe anstatt Holzkugeln auch schon 20 mm Wattekugeln aus dem Bastelladen getestet, aber die Wollhandkrabben haben sie mir in kürzester Zeit zerfetzt. 

Weiss noch jemand von euch Alternativen und/oder hat schon Erfahrungen mit künstlichen Boilies gemacht ?

Gibt es eventuell auch schon irgendwo professionelle Lösungen, die man irgendwo kaufen bzw. bestellen kann ??

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe, Berichte, Links usw. Die Wollhandkrabben machen ein Karpfenangeln mit echten Boilies bei mir wirklich absolut unmöglich  #q  :r  #c 

Gruss
Meermike


----------



## the doctor (8. August 2005)

*AW: Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben*

gehen die Krabben auch auf nicht fischige Boilies?


----------



## domainmike (8. August 2005)

*AW: Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben*

Die Krabben gehen auf alles, was fressbar ist - und zwar in  einem nervenzerfetzendem Tempo !!!

z.B. Hartmais (sogar auf ungekochten !!), Tigernüsse, Fruchtboilies, Frolic, Mandeln, Haselnüsse, Vanilleboilies, Pistazienboilies, Nussboilies, Blutboilies, Kartoffeln, Wurst usw. Popups sind auch kein Problem für diese Quälgeister.

Habe sogar schon Wollhandkrabben an den Haken gehängt und siehe da, .... Sie haben sich gegenseitig ganz besonders zum Fressen gern. Unglaublich, wie schnell sie einen Artgenossen zerfetzt haben.    |uhoh: 

An monofile Schnüre beim Angeln ist auch absolut nicht zu denken !! Die Krabben schneiden jede Schnur durch, die auf dem Grund liegt; und wenn sie nicht durchgeschnitten ist, ist sie mit Sicherheit nach kürzester Zeit angenagt und beim nächsten Anhieb reisst dann die Schnur (habe in der letzten Woche schon 3 Karpfen verloren, weil die Schnur aufgrund der Beschädigungen durch die Krabben gerissen ist . Darum habe ich jetzt an alle 4 Karpfenruten 30 meter 0,50 er geflochtene Schnur als Schlagschnur vor die monofile Schnur gebunden. Da ich nur in einem ca. 6 Meter breiten Kanal angle reicht diese Länge aus um keine monofile Schnur auf dem Grund liegen zu haben. Die Boiliehaken habe ich auch aus dieser dicken geflochtenen Schnur gebunden, da normale rigs bzw. die "Haare" mit den Boilies sonst auch sofort gekappt werden. Es ist wirklich zum heulen   #q 

Also, wer kann mir noch ein paar Tips geben ? Habe jetzt wieder meine 4 Angeln mit Holzboilies draussen und bin mal gespannt, ob ich heute nacht von meinem ersten "Holzkarpfen" geweckt werde. Hat grad schon 2 mal kurz gepiept, kann aber auch sein, dass sie jetzt versuchen mit den Holzboilies Fussball zu spielen; naja, Hauptsache sie bleiben irgendwann mal hängen :q

Wie kann man Holz eigentlich dazu bringen einen Duftstoff (Dips) möglichst lange zu speichern und langsam an das Wasser abzugeben ?? Habe die Holzkugeln schon mit Teig ummantelt, aber dann kamen wieder die Krabben oder die Brassen lutschen die Kugeln ab und bleiben am Haken hängen #q


----------



## T.C (9. August 2005)

*AW: Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben*

Hallo,

spielverlängerung ? |supergri 

vielleicht könnte man eine kleine Bohrung machen.
Dort kannst du etwas Schaumstoff, oder den Kopf von 
einem Wattestäbchen reinmachen, welches du vorher in
deinem Boilie-Dip eingelegt hast.
Notfalls mach die Luke wieder mit einem kleinen Holzstück zu. 
Vielleicht wären füllbare Gelantinekapseln auch eine Möglichkeit,
kenne aber deren Auflösungszeit nicht und habe mir sagen lassen
das diese einen bitteren Nachgeschmack haben.


----------



## Nebelhorn (9. August 2005)

*AW: Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben*

Habe bisher (zum Glück) noch kaum Bekanntschaft mit Wollhandkrabben machen müssen. Daher bitte ich schon vorab um Entschuldigung, wenn meine Frage allzu naiv sein sollte. Aber wie sieht es denn aus, wenn Du die Köder auftreibend (so 30-60 cm) über Grund anbietest. Gehen die Krabben da auch drauf?


----------



## Gunni77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben*

Hallo


Gibt es da nicht diese "Käfige"? Ich suche mal kurz....

Ahhh die gibt es z.B. von Solar als "Jail Baits". 

Anzuschauen dort: http://www.specialist-tackle.co.uk/shop.php3?manid=12&subcatid=17
Im Katalog stehen die Dinger z.B. bei: http://www.grabmayer.at

Ansonsten versuch mal Tiegernüsse, zumindest die normalen Krebse lassen da die Scheren von.... aber die Wollies fressen wohl alles? Versuch macht klug.

Gruß


----------



## hecht 1 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben*

Holzkugeln müssten,wenn man sie mit groben schmirgelpapier aufrauht, Duftstoffe ganz gut aufnehmen!
Hast du schonmal an Styropor Kugeln gedacht? könnte auch ganz gut gehen, da sie Duftstoffe aufnehmen, aber nicht wiee "normale" Boilies nach einer Zeit weich werden!
Also sind nur vermutungen! Bin kein Karpfenfischer und deshalb keine Erfahrung. Probiers doch einfach mal, und lass uns alle an deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben!!!

Gruß hecht1


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (9. August 2005)

*AW: Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben*

Ich denke styropor nimmt so gut wie keine flüssigkeiten auf und wird von den biestern auch zerpflückt..#t 

wenn du immer an der gleichen stelle angelst und noch von deinem grundstück aus... dann besorg dir doch drahtkörbe/ krebskörbe. die bestückst du mit z.b. fischabfall und die gierigen viecher gehen dir ins netz. dauert bestimmt etwas, bis du den bestand dezimiert hast, aber du hast es ja nicht weit. 
die w.krabben kippst du in eine stabile tonne und zerstampfst sie mit einem vorschlaghammer. mit der matsche kannst du super deine beete düngen oder anfüttern.
pack das übel an der wurzel!!! :m #6 

gruß robert#h


----------



## HEWAZA (9. August 2005)

*AW: Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du schonmal an Styropor Kugeln gedacht? könnte auch ganz gut gehen, da sie Duftstoffe aufnehmen, aber nicht wiee "normale" Boilies nach einer Zeit weich werden!
> Also sind nur vermutungen! Bin kein Karpfenfischer und deshalb keine Erfahrung. Probiers doch einfach mal, und lass uns alle an deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben!!!
> 
> Gruß hecht1


 
Styropor (polystyrol) kannst Du Dir sparen, wenn dieses Material irgendwelche Flüssigkeiten aufnehmen würde , würde es nicht lange schwimmen (logisch oder...|kopfkrat )
Probier irgend was offenporiges...

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## HEWAZA (9. August 2005)

*AW: Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben*

Zu spät...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. August 2005)

*AW: Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben*

Von Gardner gibts Boilies, die zu 80% (also bis auf die enden) mit Klarem schrumpfschlauch ummantelt sind. Das soll wohl auch recht resistent sein.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## domainmike (9. August 2005)

*AW: Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben*

Hallo Anglers !

Danke für eure vielen Antworten #6 

Habe letzte Nacht übrigens nix gefangen und es hat auch keinen Alarm bei mir in der Bude gegeben; Werde euch aber sofort informieren, wenn der erste Holzkarpfen gefangen wurde.

==================================
wenn du immer an der gleichen stelle angelst und noch von deinem grundstück aus... dann besorg dir doch drahtkörbe/ krebskörbe. die bestückst du mit z.b. fischabfall und die gierigen viecher gehen dir ins netz. dauert bestimmt etwas, bis du den bestand dezimiert hast, aber du hast es ja nicht weit. 
die w.krabben kippst du in eine stabile tonne und zerstampfst sie mit einem vorschlaghammer. mit der matsche kannst du super deine beete düngen oder anfüttern.
pack das übel an der wurzel!!!
=============================

Das ist leider nicht möglich, denn es gibt solche Massen, dass man sie nicht effektiv dezimieren kann. Die Berufsfischer bei uns holen sie auch schon tonnenweise aus ihren Reusen und verkaufen sie an asiatische Restaurants. Der Bestand geht davon aber nicht merklich zurück (es kommen ja auch immer wieder neue nach)

Und wenn ich mit den Krabben anfüttern würde, hätte ich sicher noch mehr von den Ungeheuern an meiner Angelstelle.

Ich habe die Wollhandkrabben übrigens tatsächlich schon gegessen. Sie schmecken gekocht sehr gut, aber man muss schon sehr viele Krabben mühsam operieren, bis man etwas im Magen spürt. Schmeckt ähnlich wie Scampis. 

==========================
Habe bisher (zum Glück) noch kaum Bekanntschaft mit Wollhandkrabben machen müssen. Daher bitte ich schon vorab um Entschuldigung, wenn meine Frage allzu naiv sein sollte. Aber wie sieht es denn aus, wenn Du die Köder auftreibend (so 30-60 cm) über Grund anbietest. Gehen die Krabben da auch drauf? 
==========================

Sei froh, dass die Mistviecher bei Dir noch nicht aufgetaucht sind, hier in Ostfriesland haben schon viele Angler das Angeln aufgegeben wegen der Krabben. Ich hatte beim Raubfischangeln vom Boot aus auch schon oftmals die Schnauze voll und bin frustriert nach Hause gefahren, weil die Krabben mir sämtliche Angelschnüre gekappt hatten und ich somit immer mit den Gedanken leben musste, dass ich vollkommen umsonst auf Bisse gewartet hatte.   #c

Pop-ups bringen auch nicht viel, denn entweder werden sie auch von den Krabben entdeckt (Wollhandkrabben können hervorragend schwimmen und fangen sogar Fische aus dem Oberwasser !!!) oder die Karpfen beissen einfach nicht auf Schwimmboilies (Habe eigentlich nur bisse auf Sinkboilies) 

==========================
vielleicht könnte man eine kleine Bohrung machen.
Dort kannst du etwas Schaumstoff, oder den Kopf von 
einem Wattestäbchen reinmachen, welches du vorher in
deinem Boilie-Dip eingelegt hast.
Notfalls mach die Luke wieder mit einem kleinen Holzstück zu. 


Danke für den Tipp ! Damit werde ich mal experimentieren. Am besten wäre währscheinlich eine Hohlkugel, in die man Lockstoff einfüllen kann und die ganz langsam aber kontinuierlich Duftstoff nach aussen abgibt. Werde mir darüber mal den Kopf zerbrechen. Hmm  |kopfkrat 


========================
Gibt es da nicht diese "Käfige"? Ich suche mal kurz....

Ahhh die gibt es z.B. von Solar als "Jail Baits". 

Anzuschauen dort: http://www.specialist-tackle.co.uk/...=12&subcatid=17
Im Katalog stehen die Dinger z.B. bei: http://www.grabmayer.at

Ansonsten versuch mal Tiegernüsse, zumindest die normalen Krebse lassen da die Scheren von.... aber die Wollies fressen wohl alles? Versuch macht klug
============================

Vielen Dank für den Link !!!!!!!!!!  #6  die Boilie-Käfige scheinen wirklich eine Super-Lösung zu sein, werde sie mir mal bestellen und ausprobieren. Die Holzkugeln werde ich aber auch noch weiter testen.

Tigernüsse bringen übrigens nicht viel, denn die Wollis haben auch damit keine grossen Probleme, ich weiss auch nicht, wie sie es schaffen Tigernüsse und ungekochten Hartmais zu knacken, aber sie schaffen es (Ich bade bei mir übrigens nur mit Schuhen, denn ich habe Respekt vor den Scheren der Wollis)

Hat noch jemand Ideen ?? Bin wirklich begeistert, was man hier für tolle Ideen und Tips von euch bekommt  :l 

Viele Grüsse aus Ostfriesland
Meermike


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (9. August 2005)

*AW: Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben*

""Ich habe die Wollhandkrabben übrigens tatsächlich schon gegessen. Sie schmecken gekocht sehr gut, aber man muss schon sehr viele Krabben mühsam operieren, bis man etwas im Magen spürt. Schmeckt ähnlich wie Scampis""


Ich hab die viecher auch mal gekocht, aber bis auf die scheren sah/ schmeckte der rest irgendwie sch.... (aus)!

wieso ist die industrie eigentlich noch nicht auf die idee gekommen, die biester im großen stil zu fangen und futtermehl draus zu machen? wäre doch eine günstige quelle für die ( zur zeit immer mehr in mode kommenden) aquakulturen, wo rar gewordene speisefische wie steinbutt, dorsch, lachs etc. gezüchtet werden..

Die industrie kann doch so gut tierarten ausrotten, wäre doch gelacht wenn das mit der wk nicht auch klappen könnte|rolleyes . 



gruß robert#h


----------



## T.C (9. August 2005)

*AW: Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben*

Hi,



> Danke für den Tipp ! Damit werde ich mal experimentieren. Am besten wäre währscheinlich eine Hohlkugel, in die man Lockstoff einfüllen kann und die ganz langsam aber kontinuierlich Duftstoff nach aussen abgibt. Werde mir darüber mal den Kopf zerbrechen. Hmm |kopfkrat


 
Habe mir heute früh auch Gedanken gemacht, 
bin aber zu keinem richtigem Ergebnis gekommen.
Würde dann ja schon in Richtung "Teeei" gehen, 
glaube aber nicht das es so kleine gibt und der 
Lockstoff müßte dann schon bald eine geleeartige 
Konsistenz aufweisen. |kopfkrat 

Sollte Dir noch eine Lösung einfallen,
schreibe diese bitte hier rein #6 

Weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## Eichhoernchen (9. August 2005)

*AW: Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben*

Hi
meine Idee ist fast wie die mit dem Loch und Watte.
wenn du da so Holzboilie hast in de hälfe Durchsägen dann die 2 Halbkugeln aushöhlen(fräßen) und dann noch einige kleine Löcher hinein und dann noch watte rein und die Halkugeln wieder zusammen kleben dann kannst du ja auch da viel Duftstoffe rein machen und durch die Menge der Köcher und die größe kannst du ja die Dauer und die Stärke des duftsoffausstoß beeinflussen.


----------



## domainmike (9. August 2005)

*AW: Künstliche Boilies gegen Wollhandkrabben*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die viecher auch mal gekocht, aber bis auf die scheren sah/ schmeckte der rest irgendwie sch.... (aus)!



Hallo Robert !

Da wo die Beine in den Panzer gehen sitzt auch noch essbares "Fleisch". Kann man z.B. mit einem spitzen Besteck wie bei einer Pampelmuse raushebeln.

Ich glaube, ich werde den Wollis auch mal wieder nachstellen und sie schön warm baden :q. (Hoffentlich sind hier keine Krabbenschützer, die mich jetzt vor den Kadi zerren wollen   |rolleyes  :q 

Krabbi Heil !


----------

